# radeon Problem with drmGetCap

## maltinator

I own a radeon HD6670 (and a HD4200 onbard Chip), and am trying to get it to work with the radeon driver. The HD4200 works fine, but the HD6670 won't work.

First after complilation of xf86-video-ati I get this message

```
 * QA Notice: Package triggers severe warnings which indicate that it

 *            may exhibit random runtime failures.

 * /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.3/work/xf86-video-ati-6.14.3/src/radeon_dri2.c:1368:2: warning: implicit declaration of function 'drmGetCap'

```

which is a bit odd because the radeon_dri2.c includes the radeon.h which includes the xf86drm.h where at some point

```
extern int           drmGetCap(int fd, uint64_t capability, uint64_t *value);
```

 is defined.

radeon is compiled as a module, kernel config as it is in the wiki, firmware installed. So if I boot up everything looks good, the build in frame buffer is enabled, but when X is supposed to start I only get a black screen with a white cursor and can no longer interact with the system. (ok I can connect via ssh e.g.). dmesg looks good and also Xorg.0.log is showing no errors, the proper card and output is detected, resolution is set accordingly ... the only error I see is in /var/log/gdm/:0.log

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 17 13:00:02 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

/usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so: undefined symbol: drmGetCap
```

so again drmGetCap, and as I already said, if I switch graphic cards everything works nicely ... so any help is appreciated!

Ah, I almost forgot. I'm using libdrm-2.4.32, xf86-video-ati-6.14.3, mesa-8.0.1-r2, xorg-server-1.11.4 on a 3.2.1 kernel, but I have tried other versions as well (the older "stable" ones and even the 9999 form the x11 overlay

malte

----------

## BillWho

maltinator,

 *Quote:*   

> radeon is compiled as a module

 

Don't set it

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## maltinator

I'm sorry but don't quiet understand what you're trying to tell me.

----------

## maltinator

Just a little update here, mainly some version changes: xorg-server-1.12.0 and gentoo sources 3.2.11. This time radeon is compiled into the kernel ... but without any changes to the result

----------

## BillWho

maltinator,

 *Quote:*   

> I'm sorry but don't quiet understand what you're trying to tell me.

 

Sorry, I thought you were installing x11-drivers/ati-drivers with the radeon driver. I was referencing *Quote:*   

>  Important: If you're using ati-drivers, then you'll need to disable radeonfb 

  from from Gentoo Linux ATI FAQl

My bad   :Sad: 

----------

## maltinator

BillWho,

I see. radeonfb is disabled. I actually got it to work. But its not solved for me. What I did is to modify the radeon_dri2.c to never call drmGetCap. This is basically needed to print an appropriate error and set scheduling_works = FALSE; I just set scheduling_works to falls without the if loop, compiled it, rebooted, and ... Tadaaa no problem.

BUT I do not understand why it didn't work before!

malte

----------

